# a few questions



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey All

Im looking to get some live plants for my aquarium however I'm only interested in a little moss to cover a piece of driftwood and something that will carpet the bottom of the tank. Im open to suggestions on either but they will have to be easy/beginner plants that don't require CO2 or a crazy high amount of light. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Chive On,
Alex


----------



## ROB.LTX (Apr 1, 2012)

crystal-wort riccia fluitans can be attached to driftwood , carpeted and floating.
i have not had experience with this plant at all or any plants for that matter cause i new as well but i read and seen some videos about it..... *IM TRYING TO GET SOME*........also i dont think its a moss but yea heres more infohttp://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=99 i want to make a riccia wall!


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

If you are new to plants, Marsilea hirsuta is an ideal plant.
It does not require any special conditions and can be grown in almost any condition.
http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.in/2010/07/marsilea-hirsuta-ideal-foreground-plant.html

You can also grow mosses, but ensure that temp remains at about 20-22 C.
I live in a hot country and controlling temp becomes quiet an issue with us.

Ricca is a nice plant but needs maintenance, as it tends to float upwards if not trimmed on time.


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

you can also use Java moss which requires very little or no light at all... i have had my moss for 4 months now with no light and they seem to just keep growing =.= not fast but still health as ever tho...


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome information, thanks everyone!


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

If you are interested in some moss and can't find it locally, I will send you some. Just give me a good mailing address and I ship on Saturday. Good luck


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

sandeepraghuvanshi said:


> If you are new to plants, Marsilea hirsuta is an ideal plant.
> It does not require any special conditions and can be grown in almost any condition.
> http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.in/2010/07/marsilea-hirsuta-ideal-foreground-plant.html
> 
> ...


Is there a difference between Marsilea quadrifolia and Marsilea hirsute?
Also what about micro sword as a possible carpeting plant?


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

ffemt89 said:


> Is there a difference between Marsilea quadrifolia and Marsilea hirsute?
> Also what about micro sword as a possible carpeting plant?


M quadrifolia and M hirsute are different however, however I have not used M quadrifolia hence caanot comment.
By micro sword I think you are referring to Brazilian micro sword Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, it is a plant which is said to require very high lights.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/69-Brazilian_Micro_Sword_Lilaeopsis_brasiliensis.html


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

sandeepraghuvanshi said:


> M quadrifolia and M hirsute are different however, however I have not used M quadrifolia hence caanot comment.
> By micro sword I think you are referring to Brazilian micro sword Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, it is a plant which is said to require very high lights.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/69-Brazilian_Micro_Sword_Lilaeopsis_brasiliensis.html


I was referring to Lilaeopsis mauritiana, Micro sword narrow leaf. The info I have read on it said it is a low to medium light pant and is hardy. Im just looking for something easy, hardy and that I can use to create a good carpet in my aquarium. I like the riccia fluitans idea but I'm not sure how well it will spread in my sand substrate and I definitely don't want to have it floating around all the time.


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone have suggestions on dwarf sag, vallisneria spiralis, crypts and swords for a beginner?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

dwarf sag, will grow fast and is a hardy good low light fore ground plant. crypt any of them would be good. anubias is also a good hardly plant a long with java fern.


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

fishyjoe24 said:


> dwarf sag, will grow fast and is a hardy good low light fore ground plant. crypt any of them would be good. anubias is also a good hardly plant a long with java fern.


Awesome thanks for the info! I was at petco tonight just looking and decided to get some java fern, wisteria and a solid looking sword so we'll see how it goes. Still looking for some crypts and dwarf sag if anyone can help me out!


----------



## ROB.LTX (Apr 1, 2012)

ffemt89 said:


> Awesome thanks for the info! I was at petco tonight just looking and decided to get some java fern, wisteria and a solid looking sword so we'll see how it goes. Still looking for some crypts and dwarf sag if anyone can help me out!


i bought some crypt. and anub. from petco im liking the plants


----------



## napper727 (Apr 15, 2012)

anubias requires little upkeep, it's a slow grower, but needs only low light, very hardy with assorted water conditions, and fish tend not to feed off it

agree, java moss is a good one...I grow cladophora algae naturally in the tank I have simply by providing direct sunlight - but don't do this unless you know what you're doing


----------

